# HERE'S YER SIGN ?



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

that sux big time, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Bill,
Im sorry I had to cancel, when I tell someone Im gonna do something, I try my hardest to do it, but it wasnt in the cards yesterday. Real sorry to hear about your push pole, I hope the guy falls off his platform and impails his lung! Ive never been one to steal anything, and wont ever understand why some people do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Man, that suks. Sorry to hear this. Guess I need to go back to locking mine up again. 

I'll get you taken care of before the weekend.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm hoping for both testicles. There are some low class individuals running around.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Unreal! That would send me into a tailspin!!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

That sucks, Bill. [smiley=cussing.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

i would freak also. man that sux, but they will get theirs one day. I am a firm believer in karma.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Criminals Suck!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

what a bunch of [smiley=bs.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Whoah, that sucks big time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

damn, that's sucks!  shit happend like I had it happend to me before.  $450 pushpole is already gone 3 years ago.  

I had it come up in my mind, is there any poshpole locks??? clip on locks on the gunnels??? anything to prevent stolen??


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

BASTARDS! [smiley=angry4.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Bill, maybe the guy's Viagra script ran out and that was the only way he was gonna get a stiffy? Tell Ron to have the mfr rename them to erectile dysfunction poles and no one will want one bad enough to steal it.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

people who steal get no love from me. I am a firm believer in what goes around comes around. Hopefuly his will come around for him in a nasty nasty way.. i like the way the middle east handles theives. either by hanging, or removal of an appendage....

sorry for your loss....


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Man that sucks.. I hate thieves!!


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know about a commercial product that would protect you, but you could try running a bicycle lock through a rubber hose and running it around the pole a few times like a prusac knot and then through something sturdy. It wouldnt stop a determined thief, but it would slow down a scummy oppertunist long enough to make it really really dangerous for him.

Scott


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

A lock or any other contraption is too much trouble. All Bill has to do is prominently place a large picture of himself on the boat. Then, even a crazed crack addict will look else where for trouble. Clearly, this lucky bastard had no idea who's stuff he was messing with. When confronted by the average thug Bill would just say "I used f--- guys you in prison" :-*


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried this ?

http://lamarrmarine.com/polelocker.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

> Has anyone tried this ?
> 
> http://lamarrmarine.com/polelocker.htm



Haven't tried one but saw one on a boat. Pretty neat but a cable lock from HD or Lowe's works for me. I think it's called the "python".

BTW my sign is "feces"


----------

